
Press Conference on First Result from the Event Horizon Telescope - okket
https://www.eso.org/public/announcements/ann19018/
======
chopin
The article announces a press conference on April, 10th. There is no content
whatsoever.

~~~
okket
Sorry for the confusion, I should have edited the title to include the future
press release date.

